# Gods of Masturbation



## Adnil (Apr 30, 2016)

More free punk tunes 

*Gods of Masturbation – Words Of Wisdom From The Gods Of Masturbation (1984)*
*October 11 2017 – Punks are wankers!*



*Gods of Masturbation – Words Of Wisdom From The Gods Of Masturbation*



*Maybe Records – 006 – 1984 – Cassette
♬ Side A* MP3 320 kbps

*♬ Side B* MP3 320 kbps

Here’s the proof: All punks are wankers! *Gods of Masturbation* was formed in January 1984 when Nillen from *D.N.A* and Mika from *Produkt Assar* had not much to do with their orignal bands. To my knowledge this tape is the only release by this Skövde (Sweden), HC-act

Click on the images to expand the higher resolution and song titles.

*Inlay and cassette*






*Insert*








http://www.swedishpunkfanzines.com/?page_id=16864


----------



## celticpunk (May 1, 2016)

@Adnil Thanks for the post, the two characters on the insert remind me of Beavis and Butt-Head 
"needles in the urethra" OUCH!


----------



## Kim Chee (May 1, 2016)

I thought this was going to be about somehing else.


----------



## Rob Nothing (May 2, 2016)

DNA? wasn't expecting that. no wave > punk any day.


----------

